# Relistening To the IBS Audio Program/Toward Inner Peace



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Information about Relistening to the Program: Mike says to allow 8 to 10 weeks if you wish to re-listen to the entire program again. In the meantime, you may also listen to your favorite sessions as desired, again allowing 6 hours between listenings if you opt for more than once a day.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Towards Inner Peace:Allow 3 months after completion of the IBS Audio Program before starting Towards Inner Peace. ------------------------------------------


----------

